

Ask HN: Depression and job relocation - amatxn

I am located in Amarillo, TX where the tech sector is nearly non-existent and shrinking.  My employer is one of the few here that employs software engineers, but the work is trivial and doesn&#x27;t make an impact.  The tech community here is basically zero.<p>I feel like my only option for career growth is to leave the area, BUT I have joint custody of my 7 year old daughter with my ex-wife.  Due to our geographical location, the nearest large city hubs are a minimum of 6 hours away (DFW, Denver, Austin), meaning I would see my daughter even less than I do now, which is heartbreaking.  I mull the decision daily to choose either my daughter, or my career.<p>It&#x27;s very frustrating and depressing as I feel if I choose to stay here for my daughter that my skills will rot and by the time I am able to relocate I will be unmarketable and most likely out of a job.  I&#x27;m highly educated and feel that achievement has been a waste of potential so far because I am &#x27;stuck&#x27; where I&#x27;m at.<p>Any advice is greatly appreciated.
======
bradleysmith
I'm in Austin with lots of family throughout the state. TX near the top of
your post caught my attention.

flights from Austin to Amarillo are as cheap as they come; same with DFW, or
Houston. You could probably still keep up with your daughter while working
elsewhere; plus, the 6 hour drive isn't really a deal-breaker. I have a cousin
that drives from Midland area to Lago Vista multiple times a month to see
their kid; he's a painter, and makes it work on his wages. Invest in some
audio books, point your car in the right direction, and press on the skinny
pedal on the right!

If you're wanting to stay in that geography (I'm one of those rare people that
actually LIKE North and West Texas), you can always look for work you can do
remotely. There is a lot of this available, and companies in TX may be more
likely to hire you if you are able to come for an introductory meeting and are
operating in the same time zone.

best of luck!

~~~
amatxn
Thanks for the response! It was reassuring to know that this works for other
people. Ultimately I'd like to be in Austin or DFW - my new wife and I aren't
huge fans of the geography, especially with the wind and drought (dust
storms).

I would be open to traveling to the office for introductions and even
occasionally working on site.

Flights to DFW are relatively cheap and easy, AMA -> ATX is not a direct
flight however and more expensive. One of my former co-workers drives from
Austin to Amarillo each month, it seems the drive wears on him.

